
VW vies for title of world’s biggest company - robg
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/05bbd234-a4d2-11dd-b4f5-000077b07658.html?nclick_check=1
======
MaysonL
Hedge fund shorts squeezed like a bunch of lemons.

